# Tourne problems...any advice?



## bundens (Jul 5, 2008)

ok...so i'm having HUGE problems with this tourne cut..the whole 7 sides thing really throws me off and i need to have 36 at least decent ones done in a 45 min time span for my practical...and i can barely do one...even decently...
any advice...like is there a method or order in which i should go
and how can i get my pairing strategy down?

I also have Julienne cuts and dice and mince, chiffionade. within another 45 minutes..but..i can do that fine..

I"m sure this is something that everybody has gone through and from what i've read online nobody likes this tourne cut so ...any advice on anything would be awesome

i'm freaking

thanks in advance


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

practice, practice, practice. its all about dexterity. get a bag of potatoes and while you watching tv or in your spare time practice tourne. if it doest come natural that is the only way you'll learn to do it good. your proably never do it again after school but its a good thing to learn to do right.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Start on big stuff, like a pomme nature or fondant. For me, it works best if I cut the tops and bottoms off. Pretend you're holding an egg in your left hand, Start your cut from the top and make a "belly" or bulge, like on an egg and finish at the bottom. Rotate slightly and with your knife follow the profile of your last cut. Rotate until you're done.

Don't sweat the whole 7 sided thingee. Concentrate on getting the basic form. The main thing is for you to have all of your "blanks" the same size. Choose 2o or so of the same sized pots and cut into 3 so you have each one roughly the same size. From same sized "blanks" you will get same sized turned items. 

Turned stuff was developed for two and only two reasons:1) so that the items are all the same size,-- cook at the same time, and 2) that the items all look the same on the plate.


----------

